# My rat keeps freezing?



## Squitchley (May 23, 2011)

I've had Sparkey for a month now, she's incredibly social. She always lets me pick her up so she can run around my shoulders. Up until now. Every time I go towards her to pick her up, she freezes completely till I move away an she realises I'm not going to pick her up. She's never done this before. I'm wondering if it could have something to do with my friend who came over earlier, & I noticed she was picking her up strangely. She was picking her up with two fingers around her tummy, just before Sparkey's back legs. 

Do you know what it means that she's freezing? What should I do?


----------

